# المسافات الآمنة



## مودي8393 (7 فبراير 2010)

إخواني الأعزاء

أريد معرفة ما هي المسافة الآمنة بين خزانات وقود (مواد قابلة للاشتعال) و غرفة تحكم بها معدات و أجهزة الكترونية.


وما هو المرجع لذلك و جزيتم ألأف خير و جعلها الله في موازين حسناتكم

وشكرا

اخوكم م. أحمد


----------



## علي الحميد (7 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم

المسافة تعتمد على حجم خزان الوقود بالدرجة الأولى وعموماً مذكور بالتفصيل ما تريد في nfpa 30 صفحة 19 .


----------



## مودي8393 (7 فبراير 2010)

الله يعطيك العافية أخي الكريم. بس ممكن ياليت تعطيني الرابط؟


----------



## علي الحميد (8 فبراير 2010)

http://ifile.it/s2ni1j/nfpa_30_flammable_and_combustible_liquids_code_2000.rar


----------



## مودي8393 (8 فبراير 2010)

شكرا لك أخي الكريم


----------



## احلى مهندس (26 مارس 2010)

شكرا جزيلا على الرابط 

تحياتي


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (26 مارس 2010)

ما شاء لله أخ علي موسوعة


----------



## ja'far abu shaikha (3 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله خيراً على هذا العنوان.


----------



## agharieb (22 أبريل 2010)

الف الف شكر


----------

